# FSH levels for sharing



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all,

been lurking for a while so i feel like i know you already 

had my FSH and LH done and FSH is 8.3 and LH is 4.8. I'm pretty sure my clinic (LWC) says under 10 to egg-share but now i'm worried something may be wrong and i wont be able to. i'm only 28 with no hormone problems so can't understand this reading - is it too high? i had it done on day 1.

reassurance needed! what was your FSH readings? 
THANKS!

nichola.x


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

hi nichola, i was told to have my fsh taken on day 2~5, are you sure you were supposed to test on day 1?

mine are fsh 5.1 and Lh 6.3 (posted them slightly wrong on other thread)

fsh levels can get higher by being stressed so i shouldn't worry too much, if the clinic says they are slightly high they will most probably ask you to have them tested again.

take care, love maz xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Nichola
I too was told that testing should be done days 2-5. I had mine done day 2 and my FSH was 5.6 and LH was 1.9.
Your levels are ok to get on e/s but let them know you tested on day 1 and they might understand why they area bit high.
As Maz said stress can alter it so try to keep calm luv! I know, easier said than done!
Hope all goes your way
Alexia x


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Nichola I'm 28 also and my FSH cam back a 8 I thought this was high for my age, I'm doing another one anyway as Dr said I should, but at my clinic 8 is the cut off so hopefully my next one will be a little bit lower but I think egg-sharing should be fine as long as it doesn't go up.

CJ x


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi nicohola your fsh can change all the time ive had 6.5 then the month later it was 5.5 then my last one was 4.6 i was told to have it done day 2 to day 5 when u are still having a bleed.8 isnt bad it is classed as a good ovarian reserve its when it goes up to  12 so im sure u will have plenty of good eggies in there take care luv gac xxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks everyone

my bloods were on day 1 - typically a friday, and my clinic said before day 3 (sunday)...didn't want to waste a month so figured i would go for it 

i called my clinic and though the website says 10 they actually say 8  

the nurse spoke with mr mamiso though and he said 8.3 will be okay and they'll let me egg-share  what a relief! i think this may be due to the fact that i've had 3 pg's previously. i'm glad whatever the reason.

now waiting on cystic fibrosis test results and we'll be all set to go 

Thanks again, nichola.x


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

thats great news hunni,
sending you lots of       and wishing you all the best with tx

loadsa love, maz xxx


----------

